# best EO for the dough



## Saltysteele (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I brought in a bar of my rosemary and mint CP to one of the nurses in the SCU at the hospital where I work, to be a "taste tester" for me.  She asked what other flavors I had, so I told her about the sweet pea and the coconut pear.  She asked me to bring some scraps of those to smell, and eventually try, as well.  

Well, I come in to work tonight with my other 2 soaps, and find she had left it out for the day-time nurses to see.

Now I've been barraged with requests for more flavors.  

What has been your fav place to get the following essential oils.  I realize all oils are not created equal, and a cheaper or pricier oil does not make a better oil.

I'm looking to make the following flavors
-lavender and clary sage
-lemongrass
-tea tree and oatmeal
-patchouli and sweet orange (this one's for me  )

Also, any specific kinds/regions you recommend?  I get kind of intimidated when I go to a site and see lavender from france and bulgaria, 42/40, 32/30; ylang ylang I, II, III and extra, etc., etc.

I don't have a whole lotta dough, and am not looking to charge my friends any more than what I have in the soap, and maybe a little extra to go towards more FO's and EO's.

Maybe I'll ask my uncle where he gets his stuff (inside joke some of you might recall)  lmao


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 4, 2009)

oh, yeah.  i'd like to get some of one of the ylang ylang's, as well

i believe it was Heartsong who suggested liberty natural, and i was hoping for some more suggestions too.

thanks


----------



## carebear (Sep 5, 2009)

I generally get the basic EOs from New Directions.  If I'm going a bit farther afield (looking for, say, plai or ravensera) I go to Essential Oils University.

New Directions is my fave.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

I like  the WSP  eo's they have a great learning library and good quality . Fast shipping and superb communication .

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fr ... lOils.aspx

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Good for you saltysteele! I was given some wonderful scents from www.kycandlewaxsupply.com and I can honestly tell you that they are wonderful and soap friendly. I just did a grape lemonade with muscadine grape and lemon twist, awesome is all I can say. I highly reccomend you take a look at their scents, pretty reasonable too. 
PS: you could ask you Uncle, LMAO


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks, guys!!  (or gals)  

grape and lemon sounds good!  i might have a hard time not eating that one  

i found the prices on the oils from several different places, and patchouli seems to range in price the most.  from twenty something for 1/2 oz, to 4 oz for like 12 bucks (trying to keep same grade in pricing).

ylang ylang is even worse!


----------



## lovetosoap (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.auracacia.com/dspCatTxt.php? ... ra%20Cacia

Here is where I get my essential oils.


----------



## carebear (Sep 6, 2009)

I buy in larger amounts than that and usually from New Directions Aromatics.


----------

